# landwasserschlepper



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

There's a guy on evilbay (ebay) selling Hobby Boss' 1/35 landwasserschlepper for $17 + $10 shipping! This is less than half of what most other places are selling for. He has 4 left cuz I just bought one. Got it cuz it's just a weird looking almost steampunk type vehicle.
Bruce


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Squadron or one of the big mail order places had a huge blow out on that kit a year or two back. They were almost BOGO. Its a decent kit for $17. Its really funny to build a model boat with tracks and then put it in African theater markings (where the few LWS tanks were used).


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

steampunk? That is the second time I have seen that word today and have no idea to its meaning


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Steampunk is a sub-genre of science fiction, fantasy, alternate history, and speculative fiction that came into prominence during the 1980s and early 1990s.[1] Steampunk involves a setting where steam power is still widely used—usually Victorian era Britain or "Wild West"-era United States—that incorporates elements of either science fiction or fantasy




Ohhhh I swear you learn something new everyday!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Wild Wild West, 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, Cowboys versus Aliens etc


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, I first learned about steampunk over at nautilussubmarine. They throw it all over the place. It's kinda grown to include stuff that doesn't quite fit the norm. Professor Fate (the Great Race) is a good example.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If it would be so expensive and so big, I'd like to build a Landwasserschlepper suspended under a derigible (Hindenburg model?), populate it with Napoleonic soldiers and cannons, and make a steampunk "air patrol boat" out of it.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Good for schlepping over land or wasser!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hence!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey, John! If you took the tracks off that thing and greeblied it up a bit and put giant rocket engines where the tracks were . . .


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> If it would be so expensive and so big, I'd like to build a Landwasserschlepper suspended under a dirigible (Hindenburg model?), populate it with Napoleonic soldiers and cannons, and make a steampunk "air patrol boat" out of it.


_Mad_ magazine beat you to it. Well, sort of.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Hey, John! If you took the tracks off that thing and greeblied it up a bit and put giant rocket engines where the tracks were . . .


... or put highlighters there ...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> _Mad_ magazine beat you to it. Well, sort of.


Oh, I've seen plenty of things like it - it's not a concept I came up with, I just thought the Landwasserschlepper was the perfect hull for it!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

scotpens said:


> _Mad_ magazine beat you to it. Well, sort of.


Ah, the Fershlugginer-Fonebone Five!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

A similar all-purpose vehicle was featured in _The Three Stooges in Orbit_. It was only slightly more goofy-looking than the Landwasserschlepper.


----------

